# pensacola beach 5/4/08



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

We headed out to the beach at about 8:00 it was packed full no tourists thank god it was all fishermen so i wasnt left out set up three roda and within 30mins one doubled over and my dad reacted first set the hook and gave it to me it was a fat whiting bout 30mins later no action i take the fourth rod and go work a pompano jig im about 30-40yards from our setup and i see my dad run for his rod and start fightin a fish so a real in the jig and take off figurin its a pomp get there put the pole in the holder and help him land a good 3pounder of course 30 was the lucky number 30mins later another whiting still big but 2 inches shorter than the first it was a good day my nephew came with his mom and dad(my sister and brother in law) for about an hour and a half so now for the pics









at about 12:45 or so we saw a kid in a kayak hook somethin by shore and he flipped his kayak tryin to get it in so i went to help him unhook it(i wanted to see what it was) he flipped his kayak for a 13inch catfish as soon as i get back to our rods i catch a 15in catfish so we figured thats alll folks catfish signal all other fish are gone for us.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

How do you flip a yak trying to get a fish in?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

thats what i thought but he managed to so there must be a way


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I always like to see Whiting caught! Great job! I bet the guy in the Kayak was pretty nervous when he flipped over! 

Tight Lines!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

yea it was like a 10year old kid and his dads kayak his dad was angry i think he lost the tackle box contents:banghead and it was way to rough to look:reallycrying


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

catch a few small fish and you act like a pro you cant even make up your own lead or tie your own knots and it is a good thing your brother in law who can catch fish was not out there or i would have had to post for pic of fish that looked like jaws cause we know all you catch is pinfish:moon


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

thats why i love ya josh that name doesnt fit you though it should be trashfishslayer :moon


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch.:clap


----------

